# Perfect Pairs: E-Liquid, Food and Drink combos



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

Hello friends,

Creating this thread for vapers to come mention a perfect pairing of vape juice and food. I dont vape WHILE eating unless there is a tapas out and its one big party, but I do appreciate it deeply when I fill a tank post-meal and it just WORKS. Phenomenal really. Well you know what I mean you have been there many times.

We are all flavor junkies here and flavors mixing with other ones? Bliss.

So here is my first one:

Salsa, Tortillas, and Smackaroon by Mr Hardwicks. 

I just cannot describe how beautifully Smackaroon just soothes out the burn and mixes in with the spicyness. Unexpected and well worth a mention. The apple works SUPER well in this combo. Super nom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (7/3/16)

Tripe and Trotter curry with Ecto Plasma... yummmmm - the 2 are meant for each other lol.

I dont usually vape and snack/eat at the same time but I have come to enjoy a cup of Earl Grey (no milk and 1 tsp sugar) tea while vaping Dr. Crimmy's Key Lime Yogurt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

I know this is not exactly food but I found a good cup of coffee and DDD go sooooooo well together.
My particular fave is Mocha Kenya and DDD, the dry cocoa chocolatey pastry DDD really picks up the soft cocoa notes in the coffee 

The last few days (on night shift last week and this week) I been waking up and this has been my "eye-opener" vape of choice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

Nice thread @Lord Vetinari 
Looking forward to reading what unfolds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Lord Vetinari
> Looking forward to reading what unfolds



Same here, also keen to see what other combo's work well together. 
Great idea for a thread @Lord Vetinari!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/3/16)

Never been keen with smoking or vaping and food, but liquid refreshments are another story. Citrus flavours all day with beer, and Ernestly Hemingway with Jack on the rocks, works nicely

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (7/3/16)

Good ground coffee goes really well with ELP's Custard Razzler or, if you're wealthy, Kali's Valley Girl. Also, Moondust is a great coffee pairing -- although it largely depends on the coffee's notes and how they contrast with the notes in the liquid. As mentioned before, DDD goes well with coffee too. Although, again, I like the contrast to bring out both.

Purple Alien pairs with any spicy, meaty food amazingly well -- especially a very strong biltong. When your mouth is burning nicely, have a toke; the spices really bring out the smoothness and sweetness of the liquid and it also soothes the burn.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (7/3/16)

Double Vodka and Tonic with Vape King French Strawberry as a sundowner on a hot day is an absolute pleasure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Lord Vetinari
> Looking forward to reading what unfolds


Thanks Sir! Already a few good ones i need to try ☺


Neal said:


> Double Vodka and Tonic with Vape King French Strawberry as a sundowner on a hot day is an absolute pleasure.


Grey Goose goes with EVERYTHING



Kamiel said:


> Good ground coffee goes really well with ELP's Custard Razzler or, if you're wealthy, Kali's Valley Girl. Also, Moondust is a great coffee pairing -- although it largely depends on the coffee's notes and how they contrast with the notes in the liquid. As mentioned before, DDD goes well with coffee too. Although, again, I like the contrast to bring out both.
> 
> Purple Alien pairs with any spicy, meaty food amazingly well -- especially a very strong biltong. When your mouth is burning nicely, have a toke; the spices really bring out the smoothness and sweetness of the liquid and it also soothes the burn.


Moondust and coffee... YES. I love it. As my budget frees up I will give Valley Girl a go too. I love the coffee pairings. 


WARMACHINE said:


> Never been keen with smoking or vaping and food, but liquid refreshments are another story. Citrus flavours all day with beer, and Ernestly Hemingway with Jack on the rocks, works nicely


Ernestly Hemingway... lol. I HAVE to try it by merit of name alone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kamiel (7/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Thanks Sir! Already a few good ones i need to try ☺
> 
> Grey Goose goes with EVERYTHING
> 
> ...


A dark roasted, bitter cocoa or nutty coffee can bring out the most amazing notes in dessert juices. Interestingly, Woolworth's blends were almost made for vape pairing for some reason and they're available easily. If you're feeling a bit more generous however, try Portland Project or my favourite, Rosetta Roastery. Both can be bought at Cape Coffee Beans.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Tripe and Trotter curry with Ecto Plasma... yummmmm - the 2 are meant for each other lol.
> 
> .


At first I didnt want to say anything... only clicked now it is a joke... either that or I just jammed a foot in my own mouth looool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> A dark roasted, bitter cocoa or nutty coffee can bring out the most amazing notes in dessert juices. Interestingly, Woolworth's blends were almost made for vape pairing for some reason and they're available easily. If you're feeling a bit more generous however, try Portland Project or my favourite, Rosetta Roastery. Both can be bought at Cape Coffee Beans.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Heeeey well the way this convo is going I am going to end up a poor man... for now I guess I can manage Woolworths house brand ☺


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> At first I didnt want to say anything... only clicked now it is a joke... either that or I just jammed a foot in my own mouth looool



It has to be a joke, who in their right minds mixes trotters and tripe in the same curry. It's either Trotters and sugar beans or tripe and broad beans.
I'm hungry now


----------



## Kamiel (8/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Heeeey well the way this convo is going I am going to end up a poor man... for now I guess I can manage Woolworths house brand ☺


And that's why I knuip my way to the 25th every month. Too many hobbies. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (8/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> At first I didnt want to say anything... only clicked now it is a joke... either that or I just jammed a foot in my own mouth looool



It is most definitely a joke. I will not be seen dead with Tripe, Trotters or Ecto anywhere near me. 
(taste is subjective )

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/3/16)

Well on a drink base Hazeworks Sunset and Mountain Dew go down extremely well. The Mountaindew really help bring out the vape taste

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

@gertvanjoe I have been playing with the idea of enhancing flavors by eating similar flavors. Like an orange and a citrus juice. Your idea seems right up that alley. I like Mountain Dew not usually a soft drink fan... Sunset is the pineapple one right? I can see how they will pair up. Good one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @gertvanjoe I have been playing with the idea of enhancing flavors by eating similar flavors. Like an orange and a citrus juice. Your idea seems right up that alley. I like Mountain Dew not usually a soft drink fan... Sunset is the pineapple one right? I can see how they will pair up. Good one.


Yup the pineapple

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (8/3/16)

Cespian said:


> It is most definitely a joke. I will not be seen dead with Tripe, Trotters or Ecto anywhere near me.
> (taste is subjective )


Trotters gave it away for me. Tripe not so much - Cespian lives quite close to the butchery that apparently has the best tripe in town.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (8/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> Trotters gave it away for me. Tripe not so much - Cespian lives quite close to the butchery that apparently has the best tripe in town.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



I suppose you are referring to Goodhope (Saltriver Circle)? If so, I avoid that very first isle like the plague haha (only from time to time I will go pick up a huge piece of Corned Beef from that isle)


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> Trotters gave it away for me. Tripe not so much - Cespian lives quite close to the butchery that apparently has the best tripe in town.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Wait... tripe comes in grades? Somehow the words "best tripe" just dont work loooool


----------



## Kamiel (8/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wait... tripe comes in grades? Somehow the words "best tripe" just dont work loooool


I'd be surprised too lol 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel (8/3/16)

Cespian said:


> I suppose you are referring to Goodhope (Saltriver Circle)? If so, I avoid that very first isle like the plague haha (only from time to time I will go pick up a huge piece of Corned Beef from that isle)


You know, mos.

I remember going there with my mom to get some tripe for my grandmother. I've never tasted it, but the smell of it boiling still haunts my dreams.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> It has to be a joke, who in their right minds mixes trotters and tripe in the same curry. It's either Trotters and sugar beans or tripe and broad beans.
> I'm hungry now




spoken like a true durbanite lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

shabbar said:


> spoken like a true durbanite lol!


You must know bra! 
Still can't beat a 1/4 Mutton from Goundens tho...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> You know, mos.
> 
> I remember going there with my mom to get some tripe for my grandmother. I've never tasted it, but the smell of it boiling still haunts my dreams.


My gran took days to cook the stuff. That smell was pretty rough. But when the curry went in it changed big time. I never asked what the bits I liked were. 

Man thats going back 25 years or more into memory. And I can still SMELL it when I think about it. Kinda like it got burned into my brain.


----------



## shabbar (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> You must know bra!
> Still can't beat a 1/4 Mutton from Goundens tho...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



you can actually , go to the workshop lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> You must know bra!
> Still can't beat a 1/4 Mutton from Goundens tho...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


If I think Durban and food all I can remember is my mates driving down Johnnies Roti all the way to CT for me to try. The travel did it few favors lol. I must visit one day I have a good friend up that side. Funny he is also in the food biz, falafel tho. Crazy Israeli damn I miss that cat.


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> If I think Durban and food all I can remember is my mates driving down Johnnies Roti all the way to CT for me to try. The travel did it few favors lol. I must visit one day I have a good friend up that side. Funny he is also in the food biz, falafel tho. Crazy Israeli damn I miss that cat.


We have a Roti Boys outlet on the Bluff that's owned by Johnnies. Same menu and huge rotis. For those that don't know they about the diameter of your forearm and about 40cm across. 
If you ever here in Durbs hit me up and we can get some 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> We have a Roti Boys outlet on the Bluff that's owned by Johnnies. Same menu and huge rotis. For those that don't know they about the diameter of your forearm and about 40cm across.
> If you ever here in Durbs hit me up and we can get some
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


At the moment Johnnies has a special, their rotis are R5 or something ridiculous. They claim its to curtail the rise of inflation, so they took their prices back to the 1994 menu.

Back to the thread - I can't pair with food because I have never liked vaping or smoking with it, but with a drink, definitely! My beer requires XXX with a touch of tropical ice to freshen the pallet, my morning coffee, is best accentuated by DDD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

Stosta said:


> At the moment Johnnies has a special, their rotis are R5 or something ridiculous. They claim its to curtail the rise of inflation, so they took their prices back to the 1994 menu.
> 
> Back to the thread - I can't pair with food because I have never liked vaping or smoking with it, but with a drink, definitely! My beer requires XXX with a touch of tropical ice to freshen the pallet, my morning coffee, is best accentuated by DDD!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

I changed the name for the thread to include drinks... same idea anyway.


----------



## DarkSide (8/3/16)

Simple pleasure(s), filter coffee or a nespresso first thing in the morning with a vape, just cannot get enough, caffeine and clouds, just heavenly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

A slice of Apple Crumble and some Cloudsat to follow. Wowowowow. I want to take my juice collection to a bakery and just munch and vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (8/3/16)

Strawberry Sterri Stumpi with Hazeworks - Scream

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kamiel (8/3/16)

Oh ja, another coffee combo I enjoy is *Tribe's Guatemala Chocolate Block* with *5 Pawns Queenside* or *Vigilante Public Enemy*. Mind you, *Hazeworks' Agent Orange* will do on budget, although for me it's more of a soda than biting into an actual orange. Glass tanks strictly though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (11/3/16)

Its probably an old smokers thing with tobacco and coffee at tea time but got some takeaways including a cuppacino for the road at mugg and bean on atlas this morning and must say the cuppa and ashybac pairs really well for me on such a cloudy cool morning. Might just be my winter thing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (11/3/16)

Amarula and New Born.

Strawberry toffie.....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ernest (11/3/16)

I cannot comment on brands so will stick to profiles. I find that fruity or spicy flavors compliment fruity vape's and anything milk or vanilla, compliment desert, cereal, bakery vape's very well. 
I eat a lot of spicy food and love a fruity vape afterwards, but after I drink milk or have cereal with milk a creamy vape tastes best. During the day I drink ice tea and vape ice tea, but for afternoon tea a vanilla muffin with a vanilla cream vape is bliss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Ernest said:


> I cannot comment on brands so will stick to profiles. I find that fruity or spicy flavors compliment fruity vape's and anything milk or vanilla, compliment desert, cereal, bakery vape's very well.
> I eat a lot of spicy food and love a fruity vape afterwards, but after I drink milk or have cereal with milk a creamy vape tastes best. During the day I drink ice tea and vape ice tea, but for afternoon tea a vanilla muffin with a vanilla cream vape is bliss.


I have been getting into Smackaroon with spicy food. It really is fantastic. Fruit vape with spices is a super NOM combo I am loving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> Oh ja, another coffee combo I enjoy is *Tribe's Guatemala Chocolate Block* with *5 Pawns Queenside* or *Vigilante Public Enemy*. Mind you, *Hazeworks' Agent Orange* will do on budget, although for me it's more of a soda than biting into an actual orange. Glass tanks strictly though.


Check out Bens Orange from Lung Brewery. Thick creamy citrus mix. Sweet creamyness almost toffee like followed by a burst of citrus. Blew my mind. Very cool local juice. I think you will like it.

EDIT: Vape Mob are not getting the full 5 pawns range any longer. I think just Gambit and one other one not sure. Kniw they wont get symmetry six again


----------



## Kamiel (11/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Check out Bens Orange from Lung Brewery. Thick creamy citrus mix. Sweet creamyness almost toffee like followed by a burst of citrus. Blew my mind. Very cool local juice. I think you will like it.
> 
> EDIT: Vape Mob are not getting the full 5 pawns range any longer. I think just Gambit and one other one not sure. Kniw they wont get symmetry six again


Yes. I will definitely order some of that. Sounds amazing!

You can order Five Pawns from The Vapery for R400. And they stock Symmetry Six.  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling Vape (17/3/16)

Tex chocolate and Paulies Pistachio Ice cream.

Thanks me later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (17/3/16)

Just had me a slice of milk tart while vaping on some Coffee Cake OMW mind is blown!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/3/16)

Here is one that DOESNT work... Sampsons Biltong and... well anything. Unless you like a meaty tasting vape. Wow. Just eww.


----------



## Kamiel (17/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Here is one that DOESNT work... Sampsons Biltong and... well anything. Unless you like a meaty tasting vape. Wow. Just eww.


Interesting. Spicy biltong is one of my favourite vape pairings.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> Interesting. Spicy biltong is one of my favourite vape pairings.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


The I must give Mr Sampson a klap... must be his fault.


----------



## DarkSide (17/3/16)

Just a humble pub lunch, pie and mash with gravy, a _little_ draught beer and almost half a tank of Wiener Vape Good Boy, really went down a treat


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

At this time of the months, any juice with any food and any drink would go well

Reactions: Like 2


----------

